# 40 Mini's need home in Seattle WA area.



## Shari (Mar 2, 2011)

On a sadder note, what I have always heard called “the Nordstrom farm” (it was owned by Loyal McMillan, daughter of Lloyd Nordstrom, and her husband Jack McMillan) but is actually Meadow Wood Farm has fallen on hard times and the animals are being dispersed to meet the requirements of creditors. This means that the Polish Arabian herd (10 broodmares and 2 stallions) will be auctioned on March 20th starting at 11:00 a.m., along with* 8 mammoth french donkeys*, *40 miniature horses and 23 miniature donkeys.* They won’t be going to the Enumclaw auction – they will be professionally auctioned at their home at the farm. The auction company are not horse specialists (Schneider Industries lists itself as a Real Estate and Equipment Sale company) but they have taken the time to photograph and list details of the horses, viewable here and create a web page with details of the auction, including address and directions, here. Saturday March 19 from 9 am to 3 pm (and also the morning of auction) will be preview time at the farm.

A lengthy thread on the Arabian Breeders Network forum has some insight into the horses that are available, and I hope that mini folks are also networking for those horses. Meadow Wood Farm was noted for high quality breeding stock – contrast this Seattle Times article from 1991,when Sothebys was the auction house. Granted, those were headier times, when the Arabian bubble was fullblown. The farm sold most of their horses since those days, but those remaining are not neglected or shabbily cared for and there is no mention of the mares being in foal – I don’t believe it was an active breeding operation. However, the horses have not been in work, some of the mares are quite aged, and they are just going on the auction block at a difficult time.

This goes for the camelids too – if, like me, you ever wondered just how many alpacas were in the fields you could see from 522, now you know. There are 278 Alpacas to be auctioned on Saturday, March 26th) and 292 Llamas the following day, including 16 “Guanoco Llamas” – Guanocos are the wild camelids ( I am not sure if these are actual Guanocos or if this refers to a Llama coat color.

This a total dispersal auction and there will be no reserve prices or minimum bids. It’s obviously an unfortunate situation, forced by the fact that creditors are in control rather than someone interested in the long-term future of the living “assets” of the farm. While it is doubtful that there will be “kill buyers” actually at the auction, my hope is that these horses find people who are realistic, capable and willing to care for them long-term, so they won’t end up in the “at-risk” category – please spread the word to anyone who might be interested.

*Scroll down to near the bottom of the Article.*

http://blog.seattlepi.com/horsebytes/2011/02/26/calendar-roundup/

Pictures of donkeys and minis

http://www.bidspotter.com/forms/imagegallery.php?gallery=13279


----------



## mydaddysjag (Mar 2, 2011)

Wish we were closer, I love 27, papers or not.


----------



## Shari (Mar 3, 2011)

mydaddysjag said:


> Wish we were closer, I love 27, papers or not.


Some have papers, others the papers are lost.

If I didn't have the stuff going on I do, I would pick up a couple of the mini's.

Hope someone can help because they are being auctioned off by non horse people to recoup the funds from the people that fell on bad times. Not a good thing.


----------



## stormy (Mar 3, 2011)

Is there a CMHR rep that could attend, some of the oldsters might not even get a bid, don't know what would happen to them then! Or maybe CMHR could contact the organizer and offer placement of horses not purchased?? Just a thought.


----------



## ClickMini (Mar 3, 2011)

This farm is about 5 miles from my house. I just can't take on any more horses right now, or I would go. Looks like there is an own son of Orion in there! These people were once known for having the "best of the best," so I am sure there are some outstanding bloodlines there. Too bad the papers are missing on most.


----------



## Margo_C-T (Mar 4, 2011)

Good gracious...Amy is RIGHT! A SON of Orion Light Vant Huttenest!! And best I can tell from the pic, a nice APPY one! SO, which of you is going to bid on HIM?? If I weren't so far away and so lacking in resources, even I would be interested...and I'm not even breeding anymore!

Margo


----------



## ClickMini (Mar 4, 2011)

Dammit, Margo!!! Now I can't get this off my mind. I might have to go.


----------



## Shari (Mar 4, 2011)

ClickMini said:


> Dammit, Margo!!! Now I can't get this off my mind. I might have to go.



They have a nice looking little Appy mare there too. You should go!


----------



## ClickMini (Mar 4, 2011)

I truly do not have the space to add more horses without having to do some major juggling, and have been having problems with my health over the last year that really makes it difficult to keep up with the work that attends each animal. While I don't think that one animal is that much work, per se, by the time you get up to ten it is a LOT of work...plus raising my granddaughter and working full-time, and trying to have a LIFE along with it...I really don't think I can take on any more. But if I can help facilitate for someone else I will. I am really very close to this farm. I do HATE to think what will befall many of these little horses.



-If I can help anyone who wants one of these in some way, I will be happy to do so.


----------



## Margo_C-T (Mar 4, 2011)

Sorry,Amy!! I know you, as a dedicated horsewoman, understand my sentiments,though. This is BREED HISTORY; not just that, but QUALITY breed history, before our very eyes here. I'm SURELY hoping that some serious, knowledgeable horseman who does have all the necessary resources(background,time, energy, resources and the health to utilize all of those, at this time, and expects to continue to have them in the indefinable future), will give these nice little horses(in fact, all the animals pictured as being in the sale) good homes where they can and will thrive and be appreciated. I FULLY appreciate all the valid reasons why that is just not possible for some of us, but am hopeful that somewhere in the mini horse community, there are those who can and will be able to offer this kind of home and future! Dang...sometimes feels like being between a rock and a hard place....

Margo


----------



## Shari (Mar 5, 2011)

Amy, I do understand, am in the same boat.

I just hope we can get the word out and they will all find very good homes, they are wonderful looking animals.


----------



## copperwood farm (Mar 5, 2011)

Man... oh.... Man I wished I lived closer and had a BIG trailer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MindyLee (Mar 5, 2011)

OH MY a ORION SON!!!!

Im in love!

But is there a way that this can be put on the sales board so everyone can veiw it? I beat more eyes will see it there and possible be able to place more in homes that way.


----------



## Shari (Mar 6, 2011)

MindyLee said:


> OH MY a ORION SON!!!!
> 
> Im in love!
> 
> But is there a way that this can be put on the sales board so everyone can veiw it? I beat more eyes will see it there and possible be able to place more in homes that way.


I wasn't sure I could, that is why I put this here.


----------



## srpwildrose (Mar 6, 2011)

I am here is Seattle for the weekend while hubby is working.

I went to see the minis yesterday. Took a few pics, but cant download them till I get back home to KS late Monday.

The horses are nice and in good condition. There is someone going there to feed 2x a day. So they are taken very good care of.

Horses are somewhat timid of people...but they were probably all pasture horses.

If you have any questions, pm me.

The arabian and quarter horses are also very nice.

Meadow Wood Farm is a beautiful farm!!!


----------



## MountainMeadows (Mar 8, 2011)

I had no doubts that the horses were being well taken care of - Loyall has been an animal lover all her life. It is my hope that she is able to buy all her beloved horses at the auction - establish their "value", deal with whatever needs to be dealt with that caused this auction to happen in the first place, and then get back to being the wonderful provider that she has been. And if that is not possible, then I just pray that these horses all go to loving homes where they will be well taken care of.

I live about 30 minutes from MeadowWood and yes, it is a spectacular place - it was really something back when it was in full swing: on staff vet & farrier not to mention farm manager & trainer, multiple grooms, large lush pastures lined with white vynal fencing with stunning world-class Arabians in them. Their annual production sale brought people from all over the world - it was really something to behold.


----------



## Manyspots (Mar 9, 2011)

I hope she can buy them back, I have worried that they would be sold who knows where. Has to be heartbreaking to even think of them being sold if that is not what she wanted.


----------



## srpwildrose (Mar 10, 2011)

MountainMeadows said:


> I had no doubts that the horses were being well taken care of - Loyall has been an animal lover all her life. It is my hope that she is able to buy all her beloved horses at the auction - establish their "value", deal with whatever needs to be dealt with that caused this auction to happen in the first place, and then get back to being the wonderful provider that she has been. And if that is not possible, then I just pray that these horses all go to loving homes where they will be well taken care of.
> 
> I live about 30 minutes from MeadowWood and yes, it is a spectacular place - it was really something back when it was in full swing: on staff vet & farrier not to mention farm manager & trainer, multiple grooms, large lush pastures lined with white vynal fencing with stunning world-class Arabians in them. Their annual production sale brought people from all over the world - it was really something to behold.



Loyall is the "owner" of the horses? Reading the above post? I wasnt sure of what you ment.?

I got some pics on my computer if anyone wants to see some of the horses.

There are some nice leopard apps.........but I'm afraid they are not papered. I will call the auction guy next week to see if he has

had any more luck getting papers on some of the horses. He told me he has been in contact with AMHA.

Susan


----------



## Shari (Mar 10, 2011)

Would be wonderful if you could post some photos.


----------

